# شرح Caterpillar SIS 2008A ا لجزء اول



## cat man (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا واعد و هذا وعد مني

شرح Caterpillar SIS 2008A ا لجزء اول









عرف البرنامج مش سهل 
عملت طريقه سلاسل من دهب
الحمد الله
000000000000000000000000000000000
أسهل طريقة رخصة تثبيت إصدار مستقل ET.The
تسجيل دخول لـ sis
يوجد أدناه جميع الأدوات الضرورية للقيام بذلك

ربط البرامج 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DDJ4JDUU

0000000000000000000000000000000 
ربط الشرح 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AVZO36P3

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000






STW 2008A software sis 

الأسطوانة ربط البرامج 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E7MZ3VED

000000000000000000000000000000

اليكم ربط الشرح 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=97TQM553







اسطوانة monthly setup disc 

عمل ابديت لنسخة sis RERR0010-51

ربط البرامج 

http://rapidshare.com/users/BTPN0N/

00000000000000000000000000

اليكم ربط الشرح

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RYYUO3ZK








الأسطوانات الحصرية 

من 1الى 9
_http://rapidshare.com/users/FJZFRC/_

http://rapidshare.com/users/FSXEFS

http://rapidshare.com/users/29UWI0


000000000000000000000000000000000

لا يستطيع احد ان ينكر دور الرود

انتهى الدرس الاول

cat man


----------



## cat man (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شرح الجزء الثانى

http://rapidshare.com/files/98342228/


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (22 أكتوبر 2009)

وصلة الشرح الأخيرة لا تعمل
http://rapidshare.com/files/98342228/


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جميع وصلات الرابيد شير لا تعمل 
رجاء سرعة رفع الملف sis RERR0010-51
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير
فى انتظارك


----------



## cat man (23 أكتوبر 2009)

سبحان الله \
انا فقد 9 dvd من صاحبي منه لله

الملف sis RERR0010-51 عندى على اسطونه 

هرفعه Megaupload 

على اقل واحد يستفيد اخوك محمد من القاهرة


----------



## cat man (23 أكتوبر 2009)

الاول ان شاءالله الملف sis RERR0010-51 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0PPUGH37


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير م- محمد (cat man ) 
فى انتظار باقى ملفات التحديث


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (23 أكتوبر 2009)

فى انتظار اسطوانات التحديث من 1-9 مع وصلة شرح الجزء الثانى


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (23 أكتوبر 2009)

م - محمد .... ملف sis RERR0010-51 مكون من أجزاء
انت لم ترفع غير الجزء الأول
فى انتظار باقى الأجزاء


----------



## cat man (23 أكتوبر 2009)

التحديث 
http://rapidshare.com/files/227297749/RERR0010-54.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227294721/RERR0010-54.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227294357/RERR0010-54.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227242408/RERR0010-54.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/227236997/RERR0010-54.part1.rar

التحديث بشغل 9 DVD اسطوانات

قومت بتنزل 9DVD 

انا محتجعم علشان الهرد اتفرمت


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا م- محمد
رجاء ... رفع شرح الجزء الثانى على رابط آخر لأن هذا الرابط http://rapidshare.com/files/98342228
لا يعمل


----------



## cat man (24 أكتوبر 2009)

انا فقد 9 dvd


----------



## cat man (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الهرد اتفرمت


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (25 أكتوبر 2009)

م - محمد ... بعد تحميل ملفات DVD وعند تشغيل برنامج SIS يطلب منى اسطوانات وتظهر هذه الرسالة 

[FONT=Geneva,Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]Please insert the DVD [/FONT][FONT=Geneva,Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]-[/FONT][FONT=Geneva,Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]*Disc #7: DVDR0007-32 *[/FONT][FONT=Geneva,Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]CHALLENGERS, COMBINES, EXCAVATORS, INTEGRATED TOOLCARRIERS, MINI EXCAVATORS, ON HIGHWAY TRUCK, PIPELAYERS, TILLAGE, TRACK TYPE TRACTORS [/FONT][FONT=Geneva,Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]in one of the following drives. (E:\) [/FONT]


----------



## shamshoon (25 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير
اللهم نور دربه واغفر ذنبه واشرح بالايمان صدره


----------



## cat man (25 أكتوبر 2009)

البرنامج يطلب 9 dvd


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (25 أكتوبر 2009)

فين 9 dvd ؟؟؟؟
كيف أحصل عليهم ؟؟
معقول كل الملفات اللى حملتها مالهاش قيمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (25 أكتوبر 2009)

يا ريت يكون فيه حل ؟؟؟


----------



## cat man (25 أكتوبر 2009)

اسماء الملفات الى نزلت ارقم ايه هل فى شبه

dvdr0001 
dvdr0002
0
0
0
0

dvdr0008


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (26 أكتوبر 2009)

لالالالالالا
الملفات دى ما نزلتهاش ؟؟؟
وهى دى اللى البرنامج بيطلبها
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مافيش أي طريقة تنزل بيها الملفات دى ؟؟


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (26 أكتوبر 2009)

فين 9 dvd ؟؟؟؟
كيف أحصل عليهم ؟؟


----------



## cat man (26 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154765.html


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (4 نوفمبر 2009)

رابط التحميل بطئ جدااااااااااااا
و أوقات كثيرة لا يعمل
رجاء تغييرها


----------



## waleed marawan (4 نوفمبر 2009)

هل ممكن يا بشمهندس احمد عبد السلام تتصل بيا للضرورة 
انا رقمى 0106046282 انا من مصر ​


----------



## م أحمد عبد السلام (12 نوفمبر 2009)

رابط شرح الجزء التانى لايعمل
رجااااااااء تغييره


----------



## abbsalah (9 ديسمبر 2009)

من فظلكم طريقة تثبيت STW & SIS 2008A وما يخص Clé de license
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## elsalhien (15 ديسمبر 2009)

يرجى إعادة رفع شرح الجزء الثانى على http://www.megaupload.com وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سمير شربك (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك سأحتاج للبرنامج في مجال عملي


----------



## elsalhien (16 ديسمبر 2009)

نداء للاخ Cat man 
يرجى إعادة رفع شرح الجزء الثانى على http://www.megaupload.com وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elsalhien (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## altamo7 (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا للعضو البارز على هذا الموضوع القيم والذى يهم المتخصصين فى مجال المعدات الثقيلة 
الأخ العزيز/ جارى التحميل وأشكرك على أى حال ولكن هناك روابط لا تعمل على الرابيدشير وتعطى error أرجو الإفادة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اياد الكوز (25 يناير 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ibilge (3 فبراير 2010)

اياد الكوز قال:


> مشكور وبارك الله فيك



أي شخص قد caterpillar sis2009 أقراص البيانات
أحتاج كثيرا


----------



## mirami (7 فبراير 2010)

thank you


----------



## ELBRNS (4 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## abdullahkindi (8 أبريل 2010)

*شباب 
حملت البرنامج ولكن طلب 
License Key:
product ver .2009A
License Code :SS 2D 3F 794A 9D25 63D0 6C*​


----------



## alyvall (31 أكتوبر 2010)

هل يوجد مولد سيريال للبرنامج او كيغن


----------



## hamedsoft (5 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (6 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## عثمان محمود مصطفى (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
يامهندس محمد


----------

